# where can I buy Beta Blockers?



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

AS the title suggests, where can one purchase beta-blockers?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Why would you want them?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

to alleviate exam stress mate.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

wouldnt use them for that mate, get yourself a nice relaxing cup of chamomile tea, stick on the latest Level 42 LP and you'll be a happy camper


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

megatron said:


> to alleviate exam stress mate.


How's your diet?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

TH&S said:


> How's your diet?


OK, Not the best, two meals a day are MRP... Lots of fruit tho. No fast foodage atm.

As for cammomile tea etc... I am a very stressed out guy, and i'm finding it hard to pass this particular exam (CCNA) because of nerves - tried alot of things, various teas, breathing techniques but my adrenaline still goes haywire and I can't concentrate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

megatron said:


> OK, Not the best, two meals a day are MRP... Lots of fruit tho. No fast foodage atm.
> 
> As for cammomile tea etc... I am a very stressed out guy, and i'm finding it hard to pass this particular exam (CCNA) because of nerves - tried alot of things, various teas, breathing techniques but my adrenaline still goes haywire and I can't concentrate.


Have a look on pubmed for ketogenic diets and attention deficit, you know the old adage about brain foods right? Well upping your fats can have beneficial effects.

Plus timing your meals so that you have to get up and eat for 15mins every 3 hours will give you a nice break.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

get a massage!! 

not one of the ones with the happy endings either a genuine one


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Alternatives you might not have tried:

L-Thenaine - nuerotransmitter - converts to Gaba

Rescue remedy - Bach flower - I dont really buy into this one much but i know loads of people who use it regualr for stress

Good fats - As Mr TH&S said ram them good fats into you, really good for brain function especially ones high in Epa, theres a product called VEGepa, really good for brain function and concentration - Might alleviate stress that way if your finding it hard to concentrate


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

megatron said:


> to alleviate exam stress mate.


Yoga?

hahahaha


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> get a massage!!
> 
> not one of the ones with the happy endings either a genuine one


To be fair a happy ending would probably chill him out.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mate i'm doing that exam too in 2 months, I have done the course just not looked at my books since, I'm gonna get cracking in two weeks or so.

I feel for you dude it is one of the hardest, even worse than the CCNP as its more diverse....

Having a :jerk: always helps  sorry that wasn't a great help was it....hmmm how about a joke.....two fish in a tank, one says to the other, " how'd you drive this thing?" - what nothing....not even a smile?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you tried Kalms? Herbal alternative.

STOW


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Mate i'm doing that exam too in 2 months, I have done the course just not looked at my books since, I'm gonna get cracking in two weeks or so.
> 
> I feel for you dude it is one of the hardest, even worse than the CCNP as its more diverse....
> 
> Having a :jerk: always helps  sorry that wasn't a great help was it....hmmm how about a joke.....two fish in a tank, one says to the other, " how'd you drive this thing?" - what nothing....not even a smile?


the worst thing is last night I took it and failed by 2 FRIGGIN QUESTIONS... 2!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Man thats tough, its a really high pass mark tho like 78% I think? Dude, my advise would be take a few WEEKS off it. Forget it completly. Then look at it again fresh. Are there any parts you find hard?

Chin up your a clever lad, its not just the questions tho its learning it how they want it.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

82.5% pass mate... Fookin crazy, I got 79%... 52 questions - one and a half more for a pass. Couldn't sleep last night thinking about it all ARRG.

I think you're right dude.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Are you in a rush to do it or is it just something you really wanna do?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

whats your exam in?

now this might sound gay lol but iv just had exams in mechanics, thermo dynamics, quantim physics, and offshore engineering and i was stressed to hell as well as craping about them. what worked for me was at around 7pm i ran a bath with some of my mams smellys in , i put my ipod on with some lower chilled music on( happy music ) and i just lay there for a good hour, after wards i went straight into bed and took the night off from the daytime revision , the next day i hit the books hard again and the break was good. worked for me.

figured head is just like the body , someimes just needs a good rest. like when you take week off the gym every now and then.

good luck


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

warren_1987 said:


> whats your exam in?
> 
> now this might sound gay lol but iv just had exams in mechanics, thermo dynamics, quantim physics, and offshore engineering and i was stressed to hell as well as craping about them. what worked for me was at around 7pm i ran a bath with some of my mams smellys in , i put my ipod on with some lower chilled music on( happy music ) and i just lay there for a good hour, after wards i went straight into bed and took the night off from the daytime revision , the next day i hit the books hard again and the break was good. worked for me.
> 
> ...


Good post mate.

I had a trip to the docs last year cause I thought I had Asthma (sp), it turns out that it was stress not asthma! I had a tight chest and figured it was that cause I wasn't stressed! But my body and mind were... I still have a busy life and busy days but for the two hours on the train to work a day I listen to my I-pod and think about nothing - before i'd be on my blackberry/laptop. Now it really does work, cause I have a chance to chill out. I also bought my guitar so I grab 30mins before bed and unwind....

As Warren said, be it a bath, a book (fun one), or a little play with a PS3. Just take your mind off things for a while. Then get back to it with more motivation in ya!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah defo magic, its hard when people have such busy lives, and they work so hard for stuff and never take time to enjoy the stuff the work for. at least it wernt asthma, i had that as a kid it sucks lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for the input guys. I too suffer from stress related asthma, it's this ****hole country I live in and hate, the super inflated taxes to pay for every retard ponce and his 12 kids, the non-stop working hours to make enough money to buy a ****ty house that I could get for free if I just didn't bother, then training to get certified to get more money so I don't have to live near scum my whole life... Not exactly what I had hoped for at 26 years old.

Ahh needed to moan a bit, I think a few days off completely will help me out.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I used to get mega stressed with exams, I used to go to the park have some food and watch the animals was a nice chilled out afternoon with a good book or a walkman.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

ive passed the old version of that exam along with the CCDA, i would say put the exam off a few weeks and revise some more---- if you truly know somthing then you wont be stressed.

I used to revise on ephedrine and not go to bed at all the night before. I wouldnt take beta blockers because i enjoy stress, find it motivational------- men empirically work better under stress compared to women.

My last Netware exam i crashed my car into somone on the way to the exam centre-- then found they had booked me the wrong exam--- THEN the fecking firealarm went off during the exam and we had to leave the building--- which invalidated the exam and i had to start again---- but i STILL passed the ****er--hell i was so ****ed by then i was gonna rip god a new asshole if i didny pass it.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

go to the docs mate...i just got some propranolol this morning...


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

go to the doctors, say you are getting stress migraines, you'll get them straight away. They are not good though, it takes your resting heart rate down so low its worrying!


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

A LOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGGGG walk+mp3 player usually helps me 

Though i know the feeling ...failing by 1 or 2 marks -.-'

Also moaning helps  or atleast for me 

Now im dreading september even more now for when i go to start mine...well studying for it >.>'


----------

